# Cigars for Troops Donations - Help Needed



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good evening folks,

We are in need of some inventory, January has been a very busy month, just tonight over 300 cigars were packaged up to be sent overseas.

Right now we could use:

Cigars
Lighters/Matches
Jerky
Drink Mixes
Shipping Donations

If you have any questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

Ray:

I think that I have at least 100 loose cigars of all sorts of varieties (nothing too special) that I'd be happy to donate to the troops. It would be an honor to contribute to any form of respite and/or relaxation for the troops.

I will pull them out this weekend and inspect and photograph them for you.



Regards,

Matt


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wellinggo said:


> Ray:
> 
> I think that I have at least 100 loose cigars of all sorts of varieties (nothing too special) that I'd be happy to donate to the troops. It would be an honor to contribute to any form of respite and/or relaxation for the troops.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, appreciated!!


----------



## Wellinggo (Jan 29, 2014)

Ray:

First and foremost, no thanks needed. I'm a lucky man to have my freedom protected by the best fighting force, ever known to man - no matter the price. Passing along a few smokes is a mere pittance when compared to the contribution of the few...

Here is a shot of the first 30 or so. 

PM shipping instructions and I will get them out to you asap. 

I think that I have a few cutters and other paraphernalia that I can toss in, too. 

Sorry for the bad light, several CAO (lancero size), CFO, Flor, R&J, etc. I will cull the heard in my other huimidors when I get a minute.

Best,

Matt


----------



## Les (Jan 24, 2014)

P!ease let me know how I can contribute.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

PMs responded to.

thanks!


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll rummage through the stash and find some goodies to send along. Also grabbed some girl scout cookies for you to send to the troops.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ty sir


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hell yeah, thank you everyone for donations. As a recipient of some CftT's while I was overseas, I can honestly say they are so great to have. It's amazing how just being able to take an hour and stand around a fire while smoking a good cigar and bullshitting with your friends can just make the world disappear. It's a welcome vacation for many of us overseas. Love you all, no ****.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@Rock31

Ray,

A buddy of mine is building me a custom ~600 ct. humi, so I'm thinning the herd a bit and getting rid of my marine cooler set-up. I'm positive I can scrape together a decent donation and a couple pony treats :wink:

Keep up the good work, brother!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> @Rock31
> 
> Ray,
> 
> ...


Tobias, you are a sick sick man <3


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> Tobias, you are a sick sick man <3


lane: 9405 9036 9930 0129 4171 20

and

lane: 9405 9036 9930 0129 4171 37

eace:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tobias Lutz said:


> lane: 9405 9036 9930 0129 4171 20
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I don't like this one bit....no worries, when things get back to normal I know where to start my comeback tour!


----------



## imdrmarshall (Oct 9, 2013)

dear sir.....i am a combat wounded veteran, and think what your doing is great.....i dont know when it was that you wanted to send the sticks to the troops (i wish i would have had a stick or 20 when i was in combat) but i would like to get up with you to see if your first package went well....and if so i would like to donate 100 or so sticks for the cause.....please let me know what is going on with the program.......

thanks again
Rev. Dr. Marshall Snead
USMC Ret.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Marshall, we have been doing this for several years thanks to the generosity on several cigar forums, we have donations coming in almost weekly and packages going out several times a month.

Since this thread we have received numerous donations and are well stocked once again.

We will be doing a big Troop Rally this summer, if you would like to donate that would be the best time, you can follow any news and upcoming rallies in the Troop Section here on Puff.

Thank you!


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

Very good thing you are doing here Rock31.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

USHOG said:


> Very good thing you are doing here Rock31.


thanks! you too brother, that donation you sent came at a perfect time!


----------



## USHOG (Dec 28, 2012)

It was my honor and I will try and do again this summer


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

Ray - I'm new around here but would like to help out. Send me the info I need to get a package where it needs to be.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

rraming said:


> Ray - I'm new around here but would like to help out. Send me the info I need to get a package where it needs to be.


Ditto for me. Going out of town but can do when I get back and good thing to have the info on hand.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd be happy to donate. PM me with an address?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> pm sent


I never received any info


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I did not receive anything either Ray.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

On the way, almost 3 lbs, cleared out a medium Savoy

Thanks Rock!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Ok finally got one sent off - 9405903699300171071783

Thanks for doing this Ray.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks to the both of you!!

Greatly appreciated


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

rraming said:


> View attachment 48878
> 
> 
> On the way, almost 3 lbs, cleared out a medium Savoy
> ...


Thank you for the great donations, once I have time I will try and get some pictures up!

IT IS TRULY APPRECIATED


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Ok finally got one sent off - 9405903699300171071783
> 
> Thanks for doing this Ray.


Thank you for the great donations, once I have time I will try and get some pictures up!

IT IS TRULY APPRECIATED


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

@Rock31 is going to be a Troop rally again this year ?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

thebigk said:


> @Rock31 is going to be a Troop rally again this year ?


Currently we are tossing around the idea of one running June into July....

I will certainly post up once we inventory what we may need.


----------



## mwong61 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi,

I'm a newb here and mostly lurker.

I'd like to contribute. Please PM me with shipping instructions.

Thanks!

M-


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

mwong61 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a newb here and mostly lurker.
> 
> ...


Michael, no PMs for you yet.

But any contributions can be sent to:

Troop Donations
128 Delaware St
Staten Island, NY 10304


----------



## mwong61 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool, let me put a package together.

Thanks,

M-


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I have a package going out soon. @ejgarnut volunteered his lighters from some samplers to the troops and I threw in a few extras.

tracking# 9405903699300187762743


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone, we truly appreciate all the support!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tombstone said:


> I have a package going out soon. @ejgarnut volunteered his lighters from some samplers to the troops and I threw in a few extras.
> 
> tracking# 9405903699300187762743


 @Tombstone @ejgarnut thank you for the very generous donations, lots of matches, 3 lighters and a 5er!

Do you know what the 5er is? mild? full body?

thanks!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

@Rock31 Not sure the brand I recieved a bunch unbanded from a contest here on puff, but it is a ligero cigar. Its a nice medium. They have about a years rest. Very flavorfull.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds good! thank you!


----------



## mwong61 (Mar 11, 2014)

Rock31 said:


> Michael, no PMs for you yet.
> 
> But any contributions can be sent to:
> 
> ...


Sorry, took me a bit to get my act together but 2 boxes 
headed your way.

9114 9012 3080 3461 3489 64
9114 9012 3080 3461 3489 40

Happy Memorial Day!

Michael-


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you Michael, we appreciate it!

Great to see new members contributing to one of the best things Puff does!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

mwong61 said:


> Sorry, took me a bit to get my act together but 2 boxes
> headed your way.
> 
> 9114 9012 3080 3461 3489 64
> ...


Wonderful selection of smokes, thank you Michael! and Welcome to Puff!!


----------



## mwong61 (Mar 11, 2014)

Very glad to show even a small bit of appreciation for our men and women in uniform.
Thanks for doing this!

M-


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Got a bird in the air today.

9405 9036 9930 0195 2234 27


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you guys for helping put a smile on the faces of our brothers and sisters overseas!

Remember if you know someone overseas that would like to receive a package shoot me a PM!

Thanks


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

@Rock31 Happy Birthday to the hardest working man on Puff


----------

